# Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden??



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Gefälschte Zahlen? 
Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden??​**Bewusster, unsolidarischer Beschiss einzelner Landesverbände?
Oder Versehen?
Oder wieder Unfähigkeit des DAFV?​*
Wenn man sich anschaut, welche Zahlen die Landesverbände offiziell auf ihren Seiten angeben, und das dann damit vergleicht, was sie dem DAFV melden *und bezahlen*, ist da doch eine deutliche Diskrepanz rauslesbar.

Denn es werden in vielen (NICHT ALLEN!) Landesverbänden auf deren Seiten deutlich mehr Mitglieder angegeben, als die gleichen Landesverbände dann beim DAFV abrechnen.

Ich habe ja bisher immer die Zahlen der angegebenen Zahler  des DAFV angezweifelt und für viel zu hoch gehalten. 

Da gerade im Westen viele Angler wegen fehlender Gewässerpools in mehreren Vereinen sein müssen, um an verschiedenen Gewässern in ihrer Nähe angeln zu können.

Dies wird dann ja in Landesverbänden auch entsprechend mehrfach gezählt, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass es wesentlich weniger REALE Menschen als Mitglieder gibt, wie es die Landesverbände angeben. 

Siehe auch dazu die nicht repräsentative Umfrage unter Anglerboardmitgliedern, die auch deutlich darauf hinweist.

Kein Wunder, dass ich bisher dann auch immer geschrieben habe, dass der DAFV wohl deutlich weniger reale Menschen hat als gemeldete Mitglieder.

*DAS KÖNNTE FALSCH GEWESEN SEIN!!!!! 
Dafür muss ich mich wohl für diese Fehleinschätzung entschuldigen!!*
​
Denn wenn tatsächlich diese Zahlen von den Landesverbänden so sein und stimmen sollten, wie diese sie auf ihren Seiten angeben, hätte der DAFV alleine aus den nachfolgenden Stichproben laut LV - Veröffentlichungen starke *81.700 Zahler* statt der dem DAFV von den Landesverbänden gemeldeten schwache nur *62.484 Zahler* - das wäre  alleine bei dieser kleinen Stichprobe dann ein * Unterschied in der Kasse von 57.684 Euro!!!!* pro Jahr!

*Jemand bescheisst also klar - wer ist es?*
Ob hier die LV behumpsen und auf ihren Seiten mehr Mitglieder angeben als sie haben, um besser öffentlich dazustehen, oder ob der DAFV sein Delegiertenmaterial nach unten rechnet, das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.  

Aber:
Haben die Landesverbände MEHR Mitglieder als sie dem DAFV melden, handeln sie absolut unsolidarisch, denn das Geld, um das diese LV den DAFV dann behumpsen würden, müssten die anderen, "ehrlicheren" LV dann aufbringen.

*Fakt ist nur:*
Die Zahlen passen nicht zusammen, es wird also von mindestens einer Seite klar beschissen.


* Nachfolgend Stichproben:*

Zahlen wie 2016/17 auf den HP der Mitgliedsverbände angegeben (alles gesichert per Screenshot).

Dahinter das, was die gleichen Verbände dem DAFV gemeldet und bezahlt haben laut Delegiertenmaterial (gemeldet zum 31.12. 2016, bezahlt zum 15. 10. 2016; Seite 9 und 10 http://files.dafv.de/delegiertenmaterial_2017.pdf)

Die Diskrepanz sollte für jeden klar erkennbar sein.

Je nachdem, ob die Landesverbände falsche Zahlen melden oder ob der DAFV sich nicht darum kümmert, ordnungsgemäß die Beiträge einzutreiben, könnten da Juristen auf die Idee kommen, von Betrug, Unterschlagung oder Untreue zu reden (daher geht dieser Artikel auch an die Landesverbände und die Geschäftsführung des DAFV, damit diese reagieren können). 

*Stichproben:*
*Fischereiverband Saar* (https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
*ca. 15.000*

gemeldet an DAFV: 10.921 
bezahlt: *10.921*

--------------------------------
*ASVHH* (http://www.asvhh.de/asv-hamburg/ : )
*ca. 18.000*

gemeldet an DAFV: 12.351 
bezahlt: *12.351*

------------------------------------------

*LFV Bremen* (http://www.lfvbremen.de/, unten): 
*6.300*

gemeldet an DAFV: 5.909 
bezahlt: *5.872*
--------------------------------------------------

*VDSF Berlin Brandenburg *(https://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/ueber-uns/mitglieder/):
*ca. 2.400*

gemeldet an DAFV: 2.152 
bezahlt: *2.152*

----------------------------------------------------------------
*Verband Hessischer Fischer *http://hessenfischer.net/verband/leist.htm ):*ca. 40.000*

gemeldet an DAFV: 31.188 
bezahlt: *31.188*
------------------------------------------------------------

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob, und welche Erklärungen kommen werden oder ob DAFV-typisch (was ja auch für seine ihn immer noch tragenden Mitgliedsverbände gilt) das alles einfach wieder unter Tisch fallen gelesen wird, vertuscht, verheimlicht, Hauptsache schöner Schein nach aussen.

*Fakt ist aber auch:*
Haben die Landesverbände MEHR Mitglieder als sie dem DAFV melden, handeln sie absolut unsolidarisch, denn das Geld, um das diese LV den DAFV dann behumpsen würden, müssten die anderen, "ehrlicheren" LV dann aufbringen.

Von möglichen juristischen Folgen ganz abgesehen ( Betrug, Unterschlagung, Untreue und was da noch alles in Frage kommen könnte)...

Ob der DAFV dann einen so ja offenkundigen Beschiss bewusst duldet oder nur wieder wegen Unfähigkeit der Sache nicht nachgeht, bleibt sich in der Wirkung gleich:
*Beitragsehrliche Landesverbände werden entweder durch die Schummler oder den DAFV in seiner Untätigkeit schlechter gestellt und quasi bestraft...*

Oder wollen sich einfach nur unbedeutende Landesverbände als wichtiger darstellen, wie sie wirklich sind und be********n auf ihren Seiten ihre Mitgliederzahlen dann bis um ein Drittel hoch?

Auch das ist nicht auszuschliessen.

Aber auch dann  müsste der DAFV tätig werden, um seine Mitgliedsverbände darauf hinzuweisen, dass man damit sowohl sich selbst als LV lächerlich macht wie auch nicht zuletzt den Dachverband, wenn man mit so leicht durchschaubaren, "geschönten" Zahlen operieren muss..

*So oder so bleib wieder eines:*
Dilettanten in Landes- wie Bundesverbänden - oder wie soll man sowas sonst nennen?  

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Kamen schon erste seltsame "Erklärungen"....

Man müsse ja nur aktive Mitglieder bezahlen, man könne Doppelmitglieder abziehen, die im Nachbarverband organisiert wären, man müsse Mitglieder die Rabatte erhalten oder kostenfrei sind, nicht bezahlen (Jugendliche, Senioren, Ehrenmitglieder etc.)..

Da ist blöderweise der § 18 der Satzung im DAFV glasklar, der Beitragspflicht regelt.

Und in dem schlicht steht, dass  für ALLE  in einem Landesverband organisierten Angelfischer Beitrag zu bezahlen ist - für JEDEN, ohne jede Ausnahme (extra ausgeführt noch, auch wenn er nur einen Teil des Jahres Mitglied in einem LV gewesen wäre) ..

Dass der DAFV es mit der Satzung nicht so genau nimmt, hatten wir schon mehrfach ausführen müssen, zuletzt indem er Bezirksverbände gegen seine Satzung aufnahm, wonach nur Aufnahme von Landesverbänden erlaubt wäre.

Da es die Mitglieder nicht kümmert und die deswegen nicht mal nachfragen (jetzt HV wäre gute Möglichkeit gewesen, z. B. für Schneiderlöchner, den wir das ja gefragt hatten und der also davon wusste) , braucht sich da der DAFV wegen Satzungsverstössen auch nicht große Gedanken machen.

Wenn nun aber beitragsehrliche Landesverbände von den anderen, die vielleicht weniger Mitglieder bezahlen als sie haben und damit die ehrlichen be********n, vielleicht mal in die Satzung gucken und zum Wohle ihrer Zahler mal schauen, dass jeder Verband seinen ehrlichen, solidarischen Beitag zahlt, könnte sich ja mal was rühren...

Wer weiss am Ende, WARUM die Landesverbände mehrheitlich GEGEN eine Beitragssenkung und damit letztlich GEGEN die Interessen ihrer eigenen Zahler stimmten - angesichts solcher Vorgänge wie hier wundert mich bald echt nix mehr...


----------



## Ørret (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Vielleicht bescheixxen die Verbände auch ihre Vereine und leiten die bezahlten 3 Euro einfach nicht an den BV weiter und sacken das Geld selbst ein...dann fällt es natürlich auch leichter gegen eine Beitragssenkung zu stimmen.|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Daran hab ich noch gar ich gedacht...

Dass gerade auch Verbände, deren öffentlich einsehbare Zahlen nicht mit denen zusammen passen, die sie dem DAFV melden, wie beim Saarland, dazu noch auf ihrer Seite ihre Vereine zur BEITRAGSEHRLICHKEIT der Saarvereine gegenüber dem FV Saar NACHDRÜCKLICH AUFFORDERN, entbehrt da nicht einer gewissen Komik....

Da wird dann davon geschrieben, dass es selbstverständlch wäre, wenn ein Mitgliedsverein, der von 505 Mitgliedern nur 305 Mitglieder meldet, den Fischereiverband Saar erheblich schädigen würde.....

Wie sieht das wohl der Saarverband mit seinen Verpflichtungen gegenüber dem Bundesverband?

So:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Stichproben:*
> *Fischereiverband Saar* (https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/):
> *ca. 15.000*
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik - bestärkt mich aber in meiner Meinung zu Landes- und Bundesverbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei.....

:g:g:g


----------



## honeybee (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Puuuuuuh habt ihr nix anderes zu tun? Manchmal ist mir diese gehetze einfach auch zuviel....solltest vielleicht woanders arbeit.....FBI, CI, KGB oder was weis ich wo

Fakt ist....es bekommt auch nur das Mitglied eine Beitragsmarke für das aktuelle Jahr, wenn der Beitrag auch bezahlt wurde. Anhand der ausgegebenen Marken erfolgt die Abrechnung beim Verband. Wie willste da be********n? Eine Marke vierteln?

Gemeldete Zahlen stimmen oft nicht überein, das ja der Verein beim Verband seine Marken VOR Beitragskassierung bestellt. Sagen wir der Verein hat 55 Mitglieder. Es werden also 55 Marken bestellt. Beitrag bezahlen tun aber nur 40 Mitglieder.....also müssen die gemeldeten Zahlen korrigiert werden und die zuviel erhalten Marken (15) gehen wieder an den Verband zurück. Also werden auch nur 40 abgerechnet. 

Ich finde das ziemlich hoch gepokert, einfach irgend jemanden zu unterstellen zu be********n. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Liebe Honey, schon gesehen dass das alles ehemalige VDSF-Verbände mit anderen Strukturen wie bei euch sind und Marken eh nicht gebraucht werden (weil die keine Pools haben, sondern Erlaubniskarten für einzelne Gewässer)?

Fakt ist:
Veröffentlichte Zahlen der LV und das was beim DAFV gemeldet wird, passt nicht zusammen, und zwar teilweise bis zu über 30% daneben.

Also stimmt eine der Zahlen definitiv nicht..

Das ist ganz einfach..

Und es wird einen Grund haben...

Beitragsbeschiss (wenn die LV nicht für alle Mitglieder bezahlen) oder eben Großmannsucht (wenn sie offiziell mehr Mitglieder angeben als sie haben)..

So oder so wäre das für einen seriösen Verband in meinen Augen weder halt- noch tragbar...

Nix anderes haben wir dargestellt, mit nachlesbaren Fakten bewiesen und veröffentlicht..


----------



## Ørret (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Bei den Vereinen die ich hier bei mir so kenne zählt die Beitragsmarke/Fischereischein des Vereins als Angelberechtigung , die Marke von DAFV interessiert eigentlich nicht...Mauschelleien also ganz einfach#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

da zahlen jetzt vielleicht die (zwangsweise, weil sie Marke brauchen) "ehrliche(re)n" Ex-DAVler also nochmal für Ex-VDSFler mit (Beschissmöglichkeit, weil keine DAFV-Marke notwendig) 
;-))))))

Erinnert ihr euch noch an Sonderbeitrag bei Fusion??

55 Cent ?

Da nochmal zum nachlesen, wie DAVler schon mal extra  zahlten


----------



## Deep Down (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Naja, die "DAFV-Beitragsmarke" musste man auch im "Westen" in den DAFV-Ausweis kleben, als Nachweis für den entrichteten Beitrag und die Angelberechtigung.
Tatsächlich gibt es auch dieses Melde-, Bestell- und Abrechnungssystem. Da wurde auch unterschieden zwischen Mitgliedern insgesamt, aktiven und passiven Mitgliedern. 
Wie dann aber "genau" abgerechnet wurde, sollte nochmal recherchiert werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da wurde auch unterschieden zwischen Mitgliedern insgesamt, aktiven und passiven Mitgliedern.
> !


siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kamen schon erste seltsame "Erklärungen"....
> 
> Man müsse ja nur aktive Mitglieder bezahlen, man könne Doppelmitglieder abziehen, die im Nachbarverband organisiert wären, man müsse Mitglieder die Rabatte erhalten oder kostenfrei sind, nicht bezahlen (Jugendliche, Senioren, Ehrenmitglieder etc.)..
> 
> ...


Abrechnungssysteme gibs zig, je nach Landesverband.

Bis vor kurzem (2015?) rechneten n die Vereine vom Hamburger Verband z. B. noch direkt mit dem DAFV ab, nicht über den LV..


----------



## honeybee (11. Mai 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Liebe Honey, schon gesehen dass das alles ehemalige VDSF-Verbände mit anderen Strukturen wie bei euch sind und Marken eh nicht gebraucht werden (weil die keine Pools haben, sondern Erlaubniskarten für einzelne Gewässer)?



Ist doch hier auch so.....ich bin im DAFV Sachsen-Anhalt. Benötige aber meine Beitragsmarke, um mir VERGÜNSTIGT eine Karte für ein Gewässer des LAVT Thüringen kaufen zu können.

Bei einer Jahreskarte sind das satte 100,-€ unterschied ob mit oder ohne Marke.



> Da ist blöderweise der § 18 der Satzung im DAFV glasklar, der Beitragspflicht regelt.



Und was willste da jetzt machen?
§18 Absatz 1 sagt doch gar nix über die zu entrichtende Höhe des Beitrages aus. Bei Ehrenmitglieder beträgt dieser vielleicht nur 0,01 Cent.....oder 0,00 Euro. Oder weist Du,was in der genannten Hauptversammlung beschlossen wurde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

Betrifft nur bei wenigen Ex-VDSF jemanden, nur als Beispiel, weils da die Kooperationsverträge mit Nachbarländern wie bei euch kaum gibt..

Und der AVN (nicht im DAFV -keine DAFV-Marke) hat trotzdem Kooperationen mit anderen Ländern...

Vielleicht will ja deswegen der DAFV nun neue Ausweise (Scheckkarten)?

So oder so sind aber veröffentlichte und gemeldete Zahlen nicht identisch, teilweise bis über 30%..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> Veröffentlichte Zahlen der LV und das was beim DAFV gemeldet wird, passt nicht zusammen, und zwar teilweise bis zu über 30% daneben.
> 
> Also stimmt eine der Zahlen definitiv nicht..
> ...





honeybee schrieb:


> Und was willste da jetzt machen?
> §18 Absatz 1 sagt doch gar nix über die zu entrichtende Höhe des Beitrages aus. Bei Ehrenmitglieder beträgt dieser vielleicht nur 0,01 Cent.....oder 0,00 Euro. Oder weist Du,was in der genannten Hauptversammlung beschlossen wurde?


Dann müssten die aber trotzdem gezählt werden, auch wenn sie verminderten Beitrag bezahlen.

Und ja, man weiss was beschlossen wurde und kann das in Protokollen zur HV nachlesen....

Und es bleibt eben Diskrepanz bis über 30% von offiziellen LV-Zahlen und beim DAFV gemeldeten Zahlen - warum auch immer und wer auch immer da zweierlei Zahlen in die Welt setzt..

Es geht ja nicht um die Höhe des Beitrages, sondern um die Zahl der Beitragszahler.

Also entweder um nicht gemeldete Mitglieder (Beitragsbeschiss) oder Großmannsucht (mehr öffentlich darstellen, als man Mitglieder hat)...


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ist doch hier auch so.....ich bin im DAFV Sachsen-Anhalt. Benötige aber meine Beitragsmarke, um mir VERGÜNSTIGT eine Karte für ein Gewässer des LAVT Thüringen kaufen zu können.
> 
> Bei einer Jahreskarte sind das satte 100,-€ unterschied ob mit oder ohne Marke.


 
 bin mir jetzt nicht 100% siche,r aber:
 Du kaufst als Vereinsmitglied im Rahmen von Kooperationsvereinbarungen eine vergünstigte Marke zum Angeln in Thüringer Gewässern- damit bist dort nicht Mitglied,
 Was Thomas meint_ in West :
 1 Angler -Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen, um die Gewässer beangeln zu können. Damit erfolgt Mehrfachzählung
 Gruß A.


----------



## honeybee (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bin mir jetzt nicht 100% siche,r aber:
> Du kaufst als Vereinsmitglied im Rahmen von Kooperationsvereinbarungen eine vergünstigte Marke zum Angeln in Thüringer Gewässern- damit bist dort nicht Mitglied,



Nein...denn dann müsste der LAVT mit jedem Verband ob Bayern, NRW, RLP etc eine Kooperationsvereinbarung haben. Und dem ist ja nicht so. 
Hier wird nur unterschieden.....im DAFV organisiert oder nicht.
Sprich....mit oder ohne Marke.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nein...denn dann müsste der LAVT mit jedem Verband ob Bayern, NRW, RLP etc eine Kooperationsvereinbarung haben. Und dem ist ja nicht so.
> Hier wird nur unterschieden.....im DAFV organisiert oder nicht.
> Sprich....mit oder ohne Marke.


 
 Du hast schon Recht in Bezug auf Deine ausgewählten Bundesländer, nur ist das in Ost _Gewässerfond ( des ehemaligen DAV) anders organisiert.


----------



## GandRalf (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



> man könne Doppelmitglieder abziehen, die im Nachbarverband organisiert wären,



Ich denke gerade, wie das ist, wenn der Nachbarverband genau so verfährt...#6


----------



## honeybee (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du hast schon Recht in Bezug auf Deine ausgewählten Bundesländer, nur ist das in Ost _Gewässerfond ( des ehemaligen DAV) anders organisiert.



In dem Fall kein Gewässerfond. Verstehst Du?
Als Angler aus BaWü erhalte ich die Angelerlaubnis genauso vergünstigt....
Das war auch schon in VDSF Zeiten so, denn der Gewässerpächter war VDSF. Im "Osten" gab es nicht nur DAV


----------



## Wegberger (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Hallo,

mir ist es eigentlich völlig egal wie, wer , wo zu welchen Preis Karten kaufen kann.

Alleinig das zu versagen, mauscheln auch noch Lug & Betrug auf die Agenda kommen passt in traurige Gesamtbild - nicht umsonst waren ja schon die Bilanzen des BV eine fragwürdige Erscheinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Ganz einfache *Fakten*:
Es gibt viele Landesverbände (gerade Ex-DAV, aber auch z. B. der oft von mir kritisierte Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe oder der Rheinische), da stimmen deren offizielle Zahlen und die dem DAFV gemeldeten überein...

Und es gibt Verbände (siehe Stichproben), da klafft das um bis zu über 30% auseinander...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> Veröffentlichte Zahlen der LV und das was beim DAFV gemeldet wird, passt nicht zusammen, und zwar teilweise bis zu über 30% daneben.
> 
> Also stimmt eine der Zahlen definitiv nicht..
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Naja, die "DAFV-Beitragsmarke" musste man auch im "Westen" in den DAFV-Ausweis kleben, als Nachweis für den entrichteten Beitrag und die Angelberechtigung.


Dieses Heftchen holt man 1x im Jahr raus, um die blöde Marke rein zu kleben. Dann erst wieder 1 Jahr später. Gebraucht wird das für nix.
Und wenn du die doofe Marke verlierst und nicht einklebst ist das noch mehr egal als der berühmte umkippende Sack Reis.
Es merkt keine Sau ob da XX Marken weniger bestellt werden.

Ich glaube übrigens, dass eher die auf HP, im Geschäftsbericht, etc. der LVs genannten Zahlen getürkt sind, um mit breiterer Brust aufzutreten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Wenn ein Verband, egal ob Landes- oder Bundesverband nicht stimmige Zahlen zu den Mitgliederbeständen angibt ist das zuerst einmal ohne rechtliche Konsequenz.
Wenn daraus aber Nichtzahlung von gerechtfertigten Beiträgen bestehen hat sowohl der zuwenig zahlende Verband sowie der  die Zahlung erhaltene Verband die Pflicht, dem nachzugehen und unstimmigkeiten auszuräumen. Da  gibt es ein Gleichbehandlungsgebot aller Mitglieder durch die Verbände, sofern keine Ausnahmen geregelt sind. Ein Verstoß gegen dieses Gebot kann bei einer Klage existenzgefährdend für einen Verband werden. Das sollten die Verbandspräsis sich mal von einem Juristen erklären lassen.
Und sollte da jemand mit Vorsatz handeln, dann finden das bestimmt viele in diesem Verband als clever, dabei wäre es einfach Betrug auf das sie dann stolz wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube übrigens, dass eher die auf HP, im Geschäftsbericht, etc. der LVs genannten Zahlen getürkt sind, um mit breiterer Brust aufzutreten.


Zumindest teilweise (bei anderen wird schlicht die Kohle sein), darauf habe ich ja schon hingewiesen - nur machts das ja nicht besser, im Gegenteil..

Es zeigt so oder (ob wegen Kohle behumpsen oder "um besser dazustehen"), wo diese Verbände moralisch stehen...

Übrigens oft die gleichen, die dann immer wieder Solidarität von ihren Zahlern einfordern ;-)))

Wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> Veröffentlichte Zahlen der LV und das was beim DAFV gemeldet wird, passt nicht zusammen, und zwar teilweise bis zu über 30% daneben.
> 
> Also stimmt eine der Zahlen definitiv nicht..
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Übrigens:
Es wird von vielen Vereinen in vielen LV gegenüber dem LV auch schon mit seeeehr optimistisch/niedrigen Zahlen gemeldet ....

Da ist dann ein LV NICHT schuld, wenn dann die Zahle nbeim DFV niedriger wären - aber da kanns auch keine Zahlendifferenz gegenüber dem DAFV geben, da ja der LV dann selber dadurch niedrigere Zahlen hat..

Ist das gleiche, nur ne Ebene drunter ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Lasst doch die Verbände erstmal Stellung zu den Vorwürfen beziehen. Das werden sie sicher tun, ist ja schon harter Tobak, der hier aufgefahren wird. Alles andere an Spekulationen macht wenig Sinn. 
Ich bin absolut kein Fan unserer Verbände (ob Angel-/ oder Jagdverbände), aber dass hier finanzielle Mauscheleien (auf welcher Seite auch immer) im großen Stil betrieben werden, die so einfach im Internet von jedermann aufzudecken sind, kann ich mir grad etwas schwer vorstellen. Manchmal ist mir die Hetze hier auch ein wenig to much. Da muss ich Honey Recht geben.
Dann allenfalls, dass die LV ihre Zahlen "ein wenig" nach oben drücken. Wobei auch das für mich wenig Sinn macht. Vor wem wollen die denn "gut da stehen"??? Wer treibt sich denn schon groß auf deren Internetseiten rum, und bestaunt dann auch noch hohe Mitgliederzahlen?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

wenn Fakten und Fragen jetzt schon "Hetze" sind ;-)))

Deswegen waren das Fragezeichen und Fragen im Artikel und ich habe BEIDE Möglichkeiten (Beschiss bei Beitrag oder "höhere" Mitgliedszahlen vorgaukeln) beschrieben und ausgeführt mit den daraus resultierenden Betrachtungen.

DAFV und LV wurden ja wie gesagt informiert..

Nu wird man sehen.....

Fakt ist und  bleibt schlicht mit gaaanz einfachen, *für jeden nachzulesenden Fakten (Links und Quellen vorne im Artikel):*
Es gibt viele Landesverbände (gerade Ex-DAV, aber auch z. B. der oft von mir kritisierte Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe oder der Rheinische), da stimmen deren offizielle Zahlen und die dem DAFV gemeldeten überein...

Und es gibt Verbände (siehe Stichproben), da klafft das um bis zu über 30% auseinander...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Mögliche Schönrechnerei aufgrund geografischer Lage und dadurch doppelter Mitgliedschaften (evtl. auch noch vorhandene Dateileichen)...mal darüber nachgedacht?

Die von dir immer wieder gern zitierten 5 mil. Angler sind auch nur schöngerechnet, könnte man recht einfach widerlegen anhand der Anzahl registrierter Fischereischein-Inhaber.
Da würde man vermutlich nichtmal auf die Hälfte kommen. |rolleyes


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Ich tippe einfach mal, die Beitragszahlungen an den DAFV sind korrekt und die nach außen propagierten Zahlen sind großzügig aufgerundet. Das wir alles nichts mit Betrug zu tun haben. Die Mitgliederzahlen auf den HPs der Landesverbände sind offenbar auf den nächsten vollen 1.000er oder 10.000er aufgerundet. Das ist aus PR gründen ja auch sinnvoll. Außerdem lässt sich die Mitgliederzahl gar nicht so genau bestimmen, da die Zahlen nur einmal im Jahr gemeldet werden. Und ob alle Vereine die tatsächliche Anzahl ihrer Mitglieder angeben oder die Zahl aus finanziellen Gründen nach unten korrigieren kann man auch nur vermuten. Ich kenne nur Vereine, die lieber weniger Mitglieder melden, als zu viele. Das ist doch alles kein Aufreger.


----------



## Rotbart (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



SchleienSepp schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles kein Aufreger.



Doch, doch. Das ist schon ein Aufreger. Das muss einer sein! Schließlich wurde schon vor Jahren der Klappstuhl ausgegraben gegen die Indianer vom Stamme der Verbände. Und seitdem trägt man hier Kriegsbemalung auf der Suche nach dem Haar in der Suppe.

Also: Alles Anglerboard. Alles gut. Alles wie immer. 
Howgh, weiser Mann hat gesprochen.

|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

Es bleibt immer dabei - *es gibt ehrliche und andere* (warum auch immer):
Fakt ist und bleibt schlicht mit gaaanz einfachen, für jeden nachzulesenden Fakten (Links und Quellen vorne im Artikel):
Es gibt viele Landesverbände (gerade Ex-DAV, aber auch z. B. der oft von mir kritisierte Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe oder der Rheinische), da stimmen deren offizielle Zahlen und die dem DAFV gemeldeten überein...

Und es gibt Verbände (siehe Stichproben), da klafft das um bis zu über 30% auseinander...

Dass (zu?) vielen eh alles wurscht ist, was Verbände so treiben und die immer zahlen und abnicken werden, ist mir auch klar..

Wird aber nix dran ändern, dass ich dennoch immer wieder solch Dinge ausgraben und nachhaken werde.

Wem das eh wurscht ist, auch da haben wir viele Foren, von den Angelforen bis Anglerlatein - also nur zu ;-)

Offtopic an:


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die von dir immer wieder gern zitierten 5 mil. Angler sind auch nur schöngerechnet, könnte man recht einfach widerlegen anhand der Anzahl registrierter Fischereischein-Inhaber.
> Da würde man vermutlich nichtmal auf die Hälfte kommen. |rolleyes


Das sind nicht meine Zahlen, sondern die von Allesnbach und Arlinghaus.

Und die nehmen nicht Leute die in Deutschland angeln (Schein etc.), sondern Angler aus Deutschland (auch die nur im Ausland angeln, im Urlaub etc.), die mindestens einmal Jahr angeln
Offtopic aus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

Gibt es Zahlen zu "ruhenden Mitgliedschaften", Ehrenmitgliedern etc., die zwar registriert sind aber keine Beiträge zahlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Gibt es Zahlen zu "ruhenden Mitgliedschaften", Ehrenmitgliedern etc., die zwar registriert sind aber keine Beiträge zahlen?


müssten trotzdem im DAFV Beitrag zahlen (§ 18 ALLE in einem LV organisierten) 

Und wären bei Differenzen wie Saarland (ca. 10.000 bezahlt, angeblich aber 15000 Mitglieder, Hessen, 31.000 zu 40.000 oder Hamburg mit um 12.000 zu 18.000 auch ein bissel viel Ehrenmitglieder)..

Und die vielen ehrlichen LV haben dann keine Ehrenmitglieder etc.?

Und der DAFV bescheisst ja auch selber, habe ich grade gemerkt.

Laut Delegiertenmaterial und Brief an Merkel ca. 500.000 - laut ihrer Seite 
 ca. 620.000  (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/mitglied-werden)

;-)))))))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> müssten trotzdem im DAFV Beitrag zahlen (§ 18 ALLE in einem LV organisierten)
> 
> Und wären bei Differenzen wie Saarland (ca. 10.000 bezahlt, angeblich aber 15000 Mitglieder, Hessen, 31.000 zu 40.000 oder Hamburg mit um 12.000 zu 18.000 auch ein bissel viel Ehrenmitglieder)..
> 
> ...



Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun, oder sie tun nicht, was sie wissen...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

nochmal:
Auch ruhende Mitglieder sind Mitglieder und müssen nach Satzung DAFV (§18 DAFV, ALLE in einem LV organisierten) bezahlt werden - ob die selber zahlen an den LV oder nicht, ist dabei wurscht, da muss der LV sehen, wie er an die Kohle kommt - dem DAFV bezahlen MUSS die der LV aber laut Satzung.

Das wiederum:


> Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun, oder sie tun nicht, was sie wissen..


würd ich bedenkenlos unterschreiben....
;-))))))))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> 
> Das sind nicht meine Zahlen, sondern die von Allesnbach und Arlinghaus.
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch in keinster Weise behauptet, das es deine Zahlen wären.
Nur angemerkt, womit man so alles rumdribbelt |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gefälschte Zahlen?  Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänd*

bassd, ist ok ;-)))


----------

